# ودع آلام الظهر والرقبة والعمود الفقري



## سلسبيل جروب (23 يوليو 2013)

ودع آلام الظهر والرقبة والعمود الفقري




lمنتج لعلاج الام الظهر والرقبة والعمود الفقرى للرجال والسيدات 
يعالج انحناءات الظهر يعمل بالطاقه المغناطيسيه القميص المغناطيسى الطبى يرتبط أعضاء الجسم الداخلية بمجال 

مغناطيسي حيوي يحيط بالجسم من الخارج ، يكون متزن في حالة الصحة ومضطرب في حالة المرض ، لذا يجب إعادة 

شحن المجال المغناطيسي لشفاء الجسم للعلاج المغناطيسي 

فوائد عديدة مباشرة منها:

1- عمل استقامة لفقرات العمود الفقرى ويمنع تاكل الفقرات ومزود ب 12 قطعة مغناطيسية منها 6 افقية , 6 رأسية c2- 
تقوية خلايا الدم غير النشطة مما يؤدي لزيادة عدد الخلايا في الدم .

2- تمدد أوعية الدم برفق مما يساعد على زيادة كمية الدم التي تصل إلى خلايا الجسم فيزداد إمدادها بالغذاء وتزداد قدرتها على التخلص من السموم بشكل أكثر فاعلية

3- تقليل نسبة الكوليسترول في الدم وإزالته من على جدران الأوعية الدموية، مما يؤدي لتقليل ضغط الدم المرتفع للمعدل المناسب 

4 - إنتاج الهرمونات وإطلاقها يزداد أو يقل تبعاً لمتطلبات الجسم في أثناء فترة العلاج

5 - زيادة سرعة تجدد خلايا الجسم مما يساعد على تأخير الشيخوخة

6- تساعد على تنظيم وظائف الأعضاء المختلفة بالجسم 

7- علاج خشونة وضعف مفاصل الأيدي والأرجل والأذرع والأقدام

للاستفسار والمتابعة برجاء الاتصال على الرقم 

هاتف رقم 00966558871701
رقم الحساب /بنك الراجحى/
392608010173686
*****************************


----------

